# Weekly Competition 2021-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U2 F' R U F' R' U' R' U2
*2. *F' U' F U2 F R2 U2 R2 U' F U2
*3. *R U' R' U R U' F2 R2 U' R' U'
*4. *R' F2 U F U' F U' R2 U2 R' U'
*5. *R' U F R U2 F U2 R U' R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L U' F D2 F' L U2 R B' L' R2
*2. *B R U F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 R' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R'
*3. *F2 R2 F' D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' L' R U B R2 D2 U' B2
*4. *B D2 R2 D' L2 U L2 D' B R' D2 U' F U B' D' U' L'
*5. *U' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 R D' R' D' L F U' L B2 D2 B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 U' R B' F D' F2 U2 F' Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' F2 D2 R B2 F' L Uw' Fw2 U B2 Uw2 Rw' B' D2 F' Uw' Fw Rw2
*2. *L D2 U2 B2 R U2 F2 R' U B' U F' R' B D' L2 U2 B L' Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' B D' F U' F2 L2 Rw U2 D2 B Rw2 B Fw Rw' B2 U Fw' F Uw
*3. *R2 B U' L R2 B L2 B' L2 D' L U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R D2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B L Uw B2 D' R' Uw' Fw U L B' Uw Fw U2 L'
*4. *F D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U' B' D2 U L' D2 R' D R2 B' Uw2 L Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 F2 L Fw2 D2 R' U' B Rw2 L2 Fw F U' Rw Uw D Fw2 L2 Fw'
*5. *L' F R U F' D' B D' R' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D' F Rw' U' Rw' F' D B2 Uw B Rw2 Fw' U' L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Dw B2 Rw L' F' Rw U Dw Bw' L' R2 U Rw2 Bw' L B2 D2 B2 D Uw' Bw Lw R2 Rw Uw Bw U Lw' D Bw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 D' Fw' Bw2 Uw D Rw U2 R' L' B' R' D Dw' L U2 Dw D' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D' Bw2 Uw2 Lw' D
*2. *Bw Lw' B Fw Uw R' Bw2 U' Rw2 Fw' Dw R' Lw Uw2 L2 Fw' U' Lw' Rw U2 Uw2 Fw B' Uw2 Fw Bw L2 Rw R2 Dw' B Bw Dw2 R2 Dw2 L' Dw' Bw Fw D' U' R' B L' F' Dw' D F2 Fw' Bw2 Dw U' Rw R' B' Fw' Bw Dw2 F Uw
*3. *U' Lw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Uw U B Fw F R' Lw' Dw2 L' R2 Uw Lw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Bw D Bw' B R2 B Bw Uw' D F2 Fw R' B' F2 D Bw2 R2 Dw D' Uw F2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' B Rw2 U2 Dw2 Fw' U2 F2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 B2 Bw D F B2
*4. *B2 R2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 B Lw2 D' Uw U' Dw2 Lw U' Bw' D L2 Uw' F' B2 Lw' R' F2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 F U' D B U' Dw Lw' R' B2 F2 Bw' Fw' Rw Bw' L D' U2 F2 Fw' Uw' Lw' F Uw2 Dw U2 Rw L2 B2 U2 Dw' Uw2 Bw Rw U2
*5. *Rw' Dw Bw U2 R Uw F2 U F2 R Uw F R B2 Dw' L Fw2 Lw' R2 U Uw L2 B2 Lw B2 Uw L2 Dw2 Fw' Uw U2 Dw' F' Lw' R' U2 Fw2 Dw2 F2 Dw2 R2 D' Fw' D Fw U2 D' Lw2 U2 Fw2 R' D B F D' Fw U Lw' D' Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *Bw' B Dw2 D Bw' B F2 Uw2 F' D R' F B 3Rw2 B 3Rw2 Bw U' 3Uw Fw2 Bw B' Lw2 B' Uw2 Bw Lw F' 3Uw' Fw Lw2 B' 3Rw' U' Lw' R' D2 Bw2 D 3Uw 3Fw Bw 3Rw 3Uw2 F' R2 3Rw2 3Uw2 R Bw2 F Rw Dw' 3Uw Uw Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' Lw B U' L Rw R Lw 3Fw2 Rw' L' D R2 F' B Fw D2 L 3Fw2 D2 L2 Uw2
*2. *U' 3Fw2 L' Dw' U Fw2 Dw Lw2 3Fw U' Uw Lw D' Bw' D2 Uw F Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 B' Lw' Dw2 Uw2 F U2 Lw 3Fw2 U2 Fw L U' L' B2 U2 Uw2 F' B U 3Rw' Bw Lw' Rw2 Dw' Rw2 L' 3Fw' Fw 3Uw2 3Rw2 U Fw2 D B2 3Rw Fw' Uw2 B' 3Fw 3Rw' F2 3Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 L D Uw F D Fw2 B 3Uw2 U2 R U' Bw' Uw2
*3. *F2 Uw B2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 Bw2 3Uw' B 3Uw 3Fw' F Rw D' 3Uw' R L' Rw Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' F2 Bw' Rw Lw' Bw' F' Lw' 3Fw B 3Uw' U' 3Rw2 Lw Uw2 3Rw Fw' Lw Uw' Bw' Rw Lw Fw B2 Bw' D' Fw2 U F2 Fw R' F Rw Fw' 3Uw U' Rw2 3Fw' Lw L' Rw Dw Uw Bw' B Rw R2 3Fw' Fw F2 B2 D' Bw' Uw' 3Rw Dw' 3Rw Rw2 R D2
*4. *U' D' L2 U' Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 R Rw' Uw' Rw Lw Dw B 3Uw Rw' Fw2 R 3Uw2 R D Dw Rw2 L Lw' B D' Uw R2 3Fw 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw Rw 3Fw' R2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Dw2 3Fw' R' Lw2 U Lw2 Rw Uw' 3Rw' Dw' L R Fw B2 F2 U' B' 3Fw' F' Rw' Lw F 3Uw U' R' 3Uw' Fw2 Bw 3Fw 3Rw Rw R' F2 3Rw' R' L2 B' L2 Bw'
*5. *U' Fw' L' Rw U2 Rw Lw' L' B2 Lw B L' Dw 3Uw 3Fw2 L2 D2 3Uw2 U2 3Fw U2 Dw2 Lw R' 3Rw Uw' L' Bw2 Uw Rw F2 L F Fw2 Lw2 Fw' L' 3Rw Bw2 Rw 3Fw L2 Rw R' B2 Fw' Uw' L 3Uw F 3Uw2 D R' 3Rw2 L2 Bw 3Uw Dw' Lw' Fw' L D2 U' B Fw' Uw Lw2 3Fw' R B Uw' B2 F2 L2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Lw' L2 Fw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw' D' Dw Uw2 F' 3Bw2 L' D Fw Rw2 3Fw2 D2 Dw2 B Uw2 B' 3Uw2 U' F2 B' Rw Lw' L' Dw' F2 B2 U2 B R2 D' Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 Fw' R' Fw2 U' 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 D Lw' 3Rw Uw' D' 3Fw' Uw' D' Rw' 3Bw2 Fw2 L' 3Fw2 3Bw B Dw D2 3Rw 3Fw Fw2 Dw F2 3Bw' B' L' 3Uw 3Fw2 D' 3Fw' F' 3Dw D 3Lw' F' L2 3Rw' U' 3Fw2 Bw2 Fw Rw 3Fw 3Lw' U2 Uw L2 3Lw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 3Fw Fw2 F' 3Lw2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw2 3Bw' U2 Dw'
*2. *Lw Bw Lw R2 3Bw B' Dw2 F2 3Dw2 3Fw' B2 3Uw2 3Lw 3Uw Lw 3Bw 3Rw2 Rw' 3Dw' F' 3Rw2 3Bw 3Rw Bw 3Lw' Rw2 L R D2 3Rw2 3Bw B2 L2 D L2 3Rw Bw2 B 3Dw2 B' Uw 3Fw D2 Uw' L Lw' 3Uw' B' 3Lw' D' 3Rw2 B2 Dw2 Uw' Rw L Dw U L 3Dw2 3Bw Dw2 U Lw' L' R U' Dw2 D2 3Dw' R' Dw2 3Dw Bw L2 D2 3Rw L2 Rw' Dw2 L' R' Fw2 U B Dw2 Uw 3Lw2 Dw' Rw' U' B2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' D' Rw D'
*3. *B2 3Fw' 3Bw2 Uw' L Lw' B Uw' 3Fw2 Lw Uw2 U2 B2 L' Uw2 Rw 3Uw2 L2 Rw2 D' Rw 3Dw Bw2 U' Fw L2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Bw Rw' 3Dw Fw' F2 B2 R' Fw L' Rw2 Fw' F 3Bw' Rw' Bw2 B F Dw 3Bw' 3Dw2 Rw R D' 3Bw2 R2 Rw U' Rw Dw L2 B2 F2 3Bw2 L2 3Lw Rw Uw2 Dw' B' 3Dw2 3Rw Uw2 F2 Fw2 3Lw2 L' Rw' R2 F Uw Lw L 3Uw' Lw2 3Dw' Fw Bw' 3Rw 3Bw U 3Rw Dw 3Rw' 3Bw Uw Lw2 3Fw D 3Bw' Dw 3Lw'
*4. *F R Fw B' F2 3Bw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw D 3Rw2 Uw Bw Uw 3Uw 3Lw2 B2 3Uw Lw Dw2 R' B' 3Lw2 3Rw Rw' 3Dw' Bw' R' B2 Fw' L2 3Bw2 Lw 3Rw 3Lw' 3Dw Rw' Uw2 3Uw D2 U Fw' Rw' Lw2 Uw' L 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw D Rw' 3Dw' Fw Uw' Fw' 3Fw' L' Lw' 3Uw' Rw' U 3Bw Lw' B2 3Rw 3Dw R B' Dw U' R Lw' Rw2 3Rw F Bw 3Rw' 3Dw 3Lw Lw' 3Rw' U2 3Dw2 3Uw B Rw' L2 D 3Bw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw
*5. *Rw Lw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Dw' Dw' L' 3Bw' U' 3Fw' Bw R2 Fw U' R2 Uw2 F' Fw' 3Bw2 Bw2 L' Rw' 3Dw Lw Dw D2 F Dw2 R' Bw2 3Rw' Rw' 3Dw' 3Fw' F' Fw2 3Uw 3Bw2 B 3Fw2 Dw' Bw' 3Rw' F' Rw2 3Fw' 3Uw Lw' 3Dw F 3Dw2 Dw 3Fw2 Uw L U L B' Dw Uw' Lw' R' D 3Fw F 3Dw2 Dw' Bw Fw2 U2 3Dw2 D 3Uw 3Lw2 Lw U' 3Fw B U' Lw2 Uw2 3Bw' 3Fw L 3Bw2 3Fw2 L' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 B 3Bw2 U' Fw2 Bw' Uw 3Dw' F B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R U' F R2 F' R2 F U' R
*2. *R U2 R2 F R F' U2 F R2 U' R
*3. *R' F U2 F U' F' U R' F R2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' F2 D L2 U2 L' F2 R D' L2 F L2 D B2 U' R Uw'
*2. *D B F2 R2 F' D2 L2 D2 B' D R B2 D2 L' D2 U L2 R D2 Rw2
*3. *D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 D B' D2 F' R' F' L2 U B Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 L2 R' U B R' B D' B' D2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B R2 Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 R' Fw2 B2 U2 F2 R Fw2 U D Fw L' D Fw2 R D' Fw2 Rw' Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw' y2
*2. *F U' R' B2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 F R2 B' L' U2 Rw2 B' R' U2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F Uw2 L' R2 F U L2 Uw B U2 Rw Uw F' Rw' D2 Rw' Fw' F' x' y'
*3. *U R2 F2 L' B' U2 F' U2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R U Uw2 Rw2 F L Uw2 Fw2 B R2 D2 R' F B U2 Uw' B R' L2 Fw R2 Fw Rw F' Uw2 Fw' R2 x2 y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Bw Lw2 Fw R' Fw U2 L' F U F L Rw Dw' B2 Bw2 D L D2 Fw' Dw D2 Lw2 L' Fw' Lw' L Dw' F' Dw R2 Rw2 L' F2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 U D' Lw U2 Lw Dw2 F2 D2 B R' Rw' L B2 Dw' R' Dw L' R' Lw2 Bw' F' R' 3Rw' 3Uw2
*2. *Bw L2 Lw Fw Rw U' Rw' Dw2 Lw B' Bw2 Fw Lw Dw Lw' U L D2 Uw2 B' Lw U Dw Rw2 Fw Rw Uw Rw F R U2 L Fw' D Bw U Fw' D R2 L' B' Fw L' Lw2 Uw2 B' Lw Fw2 Lw F2 Bw Rw L R Bw2 U Lw2 Rw' Fw Lw' 3Fw 3Uw
*3. *Lw2 F2 L' Lw' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Lw F' Bw Dw' Bw' Uw Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 F' U B' Rw2 U F Rw2 Bw Rw' Fw2 Lw Dw' F2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw' L2 F2 Uw2 Bw2 R' F2 R Rw Uw Fw' U F2 Dw' Uw D2 Lw2 F2 U F' L' R' D' Rw' D' L R' Bw' F' 3Rw 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 Uw2 3Uw' Rw' 3Uw' U2 D' Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 L D2 Fw' R2 Rw' U2 L' Lw' Rw Dw' 3Fw2 U' Lw' Bw2 3Uw' D R F Lw' F2 3Uw Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 B L' D' 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' Fw' U2 L2 D Fw 3Rw2 U2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw2 F2 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw' F' 3Rw2 U Uw Fw' U D' Uw2 Lw U' Fw Bw2 U Bw D' x

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Dw 3Rw Dw2 Bw Dw' Lw2 3Fw2 U2 Lw 3Bw F B' Rw' 3Uw' U2 3Bw B 3Fw' Uw' Bw' Dw Lw D' Lw R 3Lw2 3Fw' Uw Dw' L B2 Uw 3Rw Rw 3Fw' D 3Uw' Fw 3Lw2 3Bw Bw2 F2 R' Lw 3Dw' Bw Fw2 B2 3Dw' Lw2 3Bw R' D' L Lw' Fw' U 3Bw B2 3Rw' Fw Rw U 3Rw Fw F L' Fw 3Fw2 3Lw Uw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Uw B' R2 3Rw 3Bw R Fw2 U2 3Bw' L' 3Uw Dw' Fw2 F2 Dw2 3Lw2 D2 B Dw' F 3Fw L' F2 3Dw 3Fw Dw' x

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L D' F U2 B' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 F' R U' L' B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*2. *B F2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 L D R' U' R2 B' F2 D2 U' L' Fw' Uw2
*3. *R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U L' U' F2 D' B2 U2 B D' B F R F' Rw Uw
*4. *B2 R2 U B2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L R2 U B' U' L' U B U F Rw
*5. *L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' L U2 F' R2 D2 R2 U' R D2 B' F Rw Uw
*6. *F B U' B' D' L U F U B2 R' D2 F2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 Uw
*7. *U' R' F' D R B' R2 L2 U' B2 R U2 R' L' D2 L' F2 R B Rw2
*8. *B' R U B' U2 B R2 D2 F' L2 D2 L' B U2 L' U' L U Rw Uw
*9. *B' D' R2 F L' F D F' U B2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 D L Uw
*10. *B' U B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 F' D' L' B D B2 L U R' D
*11. *D' U2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D R' U' R2 U F' U B R' F2 Rw'
*12. *U' L' F D2 U2 B D2 F' L2 B L' D F' L U2 B' U' R D2 Fw' Uw2
*13. *B R' D2 F2 U' L B' R' U2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F' L Fw'
*14. *D L2 B2 U2 R B L' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 B Rw Uw2
*15. *D F' B2 U B R B2 R' F2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 U L D2 L2
*16. *L F2 U F2 L2 U2 L B2 R D2 L' D L U2 B2 F L' U2 F Rw Uw
*17. *U' R2 F R2 B2 D L' U' F' U2 R B2 L F2 D2 F2 R' D2 U
*18. *U2 L' D L' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 B U L B' F D2 U Rw Uw2
*19. *U L2 D2 R F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 R' D2 B' L U2 F2 L2 F' D' F2 Rw2
*20. *F L2 D' B' L U2 L' B D' L R2 F R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B' L' Uw2
*21. *B' D' R' F2 L2 F' D2 B F2 R2 U2 R F' D2 U B2 L U2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *R2 B L2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U L D' U L' B2 D B' Rw'
*23. *B R2 F' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' L' D' B2 F2 D F' D2 F R Uw
*24. *U2 L D' B' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L' B R2 D2 U R' D Rw2 Uw2
*25. *L B2 L U2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 F' R' D2 U' L' F' D' R D F' Rw
*26. *R2 D L R D2 R B2 D2 R U' L U2 R D2 L' B' F2 U2 Rw' Uw
*27. *F B2 D F L' U L D2 L2 U R2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 B2 L Fw Uw'
*28. *R' D' B R B L U2 F R' F' D' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L' Uw
*29. *B R D2 R U2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' F R' F D2 B U2 Fw'
*30. *D' L2 D L2 U R2 U B F' D2 L2 B R' F' L' B' R' U2 Rw
*31. *U F2 R F' R L' B D B D' U2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 R B2 R Fw' Uw
*32. *D2 F' R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D R' U' F2 L R2 B' L D2 L' Fw' Uw
*33. *B2 R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 L D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B L2 U' R2 B' L D Rw'
*34. *L' U' L2 B' L D' R F B' U B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' Fw Uw
*35. *R' U' L B U' F2 R' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L B' U' R' Fw
*36. *R' U' B' U' F' L F' R' U2 R2 L2 B' R2 F R2 L2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*37. *F' R2 F2 B' R2 B2 L' F2 D' F D2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 L' F2 L Fw' Uw
*38. *R' B D L2 U' B' R L' U' L' F U' D F2 D F2 B2 D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*39. *R' B' D2 R2 D L D B D2 B' L D2 R2 F L2 F U2
*40. *B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R B' F2 D B2 D2 U B' U2 L D Fw' Uw2
*41. *B D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F R' F' U' D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 B U' Rw Uw2
*42. *R U R F' R2 L2 F2 D B2 L U' L2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2
*43. *F2 U' R' D2 R2 F D2 R' U2 F2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 B L' D' Fw'
*44. *F' R D' U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 D' F2 D' B R B
*45. *U' R' U2 F D2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L U' F U' Rw' Uw
*46. *F2 R' F' U2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B R' D' F R2 U B2 L2 F Rw' Uw2
*47. *D2 F' L' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B U' F U2 F' D B L' F2 Rw' Uw
*48. *U' L' D2 R U B U D2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F' B D R2 U L2 Uw'
*49. *F' B D2 F2 L2 U' B L' B2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 R' F' U' Fw Uw2
*50. *D2 R B' D2 R B2 U2 L2 R D2 R U2 D R' B F2 U F' R' Fw Uw
*51. *U F' R L2 D F2 U B2 D F2 L2 B' D2 R' B' D2 R D U' B' Rw Uw'
*52. *L U2 L D2 R' D2 R' U2 D' F D2 B' U' B2 R2 F D' R U Rw2 Uw'
*53. *U F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 R' U2 R' D' F' R' B D2 R U R2 D Rw
*54. *R D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' D B' F' U2 L' B U' B R' D Fw Uw'
*55. *D B' U2 L2 B' D' R B' U' B L' F2 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 Rw Uw
*56. *F2 R2 D B R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F R' F2 L U2 L2 U' B2 L Fw' Uw
*57. *U F' R L' F' R U F D' R' U' R' U2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 L2 Uw2
*58. *L2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R' B D F U' B F D' Rw Uw'
*59. *R F' R2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U B' R' D' L B2 L R' B2 Rw Uw2
*60. *L' B R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U R2 B' F' U' F L' R B2 F D' Fw' Uw2
*61. *B' D2 L U2 B R2 B L2 B' U2 R2 F' D B F' R F R' U Fw Uw
*62. *U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D R D' B' R' U2 R F L2 D' U B2 D Rw Uw'
*63. *B2 R D U' F2 D B2 U' F2 D' B' D F' U' R' U2 F R2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*64. *B L' D' F U2 B R B2 L' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*65. *R' U L2 U' B2 F2 U' B R' U2 F2 D2 B R' D' B' F' U' Rw' Uw2
*66. *B R B2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 R B' U' B' U L R2 F' D Rw Uw2
*67. *U' B L' U B2 R U2 B2 D' L2 F2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 D R' Fw'
*68. *D2 F B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F' D' L U' R U' F L B2 R Fw' Uw'
*69. *L2 F' R2 F D2 B2 R2 F U2 L2 U' R2 D L' R' D L' D' F L2
*70. *L U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 R' F D' R' D2 R B' R2 U2 L' Fw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R F2 U F2 R2 L2 F' L U' R F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2
*2. *B2 L' F' B L' F2 B U' F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D L' B2
*3. *B2 L U2 L' B2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 U' B' D2 F2 L' F D' L
*4. *R D F2 D U2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 D' F' R U2 B' F' L
*5. *D2 L' U' R2 L' U' R D2 F' R' U B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' F L2 F D2 R B R' F' R U2 L F2 D2 L F2 D R2
*2. *F' L' D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F' L2 D B' F' U L R F' U2 B2
*3. *U F' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U F' L B D' L
*4. *F2 B' U2 L' F' R2 U' B U2 R' F2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2
*5. *L' B2 U2 D' F B2 R F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' F B2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B' U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 F
*2. *D' B R' F D F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R F2 D B' L' D' U'
*3. *B2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 L D' B2 L2 F R2 U R2 U' R' U2
*4. *L F2 U2 D' R2 D' F' L U D B2 R2 D B2 L2 U L U' L'
*5. *B' D2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' F2 D L' U F' L B R' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R D R B R B F2 L F2 U R' B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R U' F2 B2 U' F R' L' U B' U2 L2 F D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B D R' U L2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F' U' R U2 R' U F2 U2
*3. *R U' F2 R' B2 R' F' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U R2 L' F' U2 F2
*4. *U2 R' F L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 U R' D' R' U2 F Uw2 Rw2 L' R' F L' B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw D' F' U' L2 Rw' U F2 Rw Uw D Rw Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F U' F' R F U' F R2 F'
*3. *F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D U' F' U' B' U L U' R2 F U' L' D2
*4. *B D2 R U' F R U F D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 Rw2 Fw2 D R B2 D' Rw2 B2 D' F2 B2 R' Fw' F Uw2 Fw' D2 R' Rw B Rw' R U2
*5. *D Fw2 B' Lw' R' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' U2 R F Fw D' Dw2 Rw U' R Fw' D' Uw2 Bw' D2 Rw Lw U Lw2 Rw2 F' Dw2 L Fw L' Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Lw2 F2 Fw' B2 L B Uw' B' Uw' Fw D2 F' R2 L2 U2 Lw' Bw B2 R2 Rw' L' Bw D

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F U' F U' R F' R2 U2
*3. *D' B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R' F D F L2 U L2 R' B' R U2
*4. *F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B D B' U L2 B2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 F D2 B2 D Rw2 F Rw B2 R F L' D2 Fw Rw' Fw2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*5. *R' B2 Lw Bw' Lw' Bw Lw2 U2 B2 Lw' U D2 L Dw' F' Uw2 D2 Dw' Lw2 U Fw Uw2 D2 F' Bw2 L2 Dw2 U2 Rw' Dw' F' R Rw' Fw' Dw' Rw B' R2 Fw Bw' Uw2 B2 Rw L' Bw U D R2 F R U2 Lw Bw R2 Fw Rw2 Bw2 R' D' Fw2
*6. *R Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 U' Dw2 B2 Rw' L2 Uw Rw' F Lw2 3Fw Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' L2 Fw2 3Uw2 R 3Rw Uw Dw Rw Lw2 D2 Bw2 Lw' F2 Uw2 Lw D Fw2 B2 Uw2 B Lw' D2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' 3Fw Lw2 B' Uw2 Dw2 U2 Lw Fw' R2 Fw 3Fw 3Rw2 R 3Uw Fw2 L2 Dw2 Rw' L F' R' Uw U' Bw' Fw2 3Uw2 F2 Fw Uw' Rw F' Rw Fw' 3Uw' U2 3Fw B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U' F2 U2 F' U' F R2 U'
*3. *R2 L' U F D2 F2 U F' L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 D' R' F' U2
*4. *D B2 U' L2 U' L2 F D' R2 B' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw2 F2 R U' L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U L2 Fw Uw2 Fw' R2 D2 F2 Rw' Fw Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 F'
*5. *Dw2 L Fw R F' R' U' R L Dw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 F Fw D L Dw2 U' L U2 Lw2 D F Rw Bw Lw' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Uw F Fw' B Bw2 D Fw Dw' F Fw2 B2 Rw R2 Uw2 F Uw Dw Lw' F' R U2 Dw' R' D B2 Dw' Lw2 Uw' R U
*6. *3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw2 R2 Fw2 R L' 3Uw2 Lw' Rw L Fw2 Dw' R2 U' L' F' U2 D2 Fw' L Uw' 3Uw' R' Dw' Fw' Bw' L Fw2 Bw2 F' L' Uw' B2 D' Fw' F' 3Rw Uw' Bw U Rw2 Uw 3Rw' F' Fw Dw' 3Uw' D R' Bw' Uw Fw2 U 3Fw2 Rw' L2 3Uw D2 Uw' L2 Bw Lw' R' Fw' R' Rw2 Lw2 B Uw' Dw2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Lw Uw2 B Dw'
*7. *F2 3Dw2 B 3Fw2 D Uw Lw' Fw 3Lw F' 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 Uw2 R2 U2 3Lw2 3Dw2 U2 Rw D' R F D 3Fw' 3Rw' F2 L2 D2 3Fw2 U' 3Uw R' 3Lw' F2 D2 R' 3Rw2 3Dw D' Dw L R Bw Uw 3Fw 3Uw' U2 Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 R2 3Lw D2 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 D2 3Dw2 3Lw D2 3Uw2 Fw R2 U' 3Lw 3Uw 3Lw' D2 Fw2 Dw' L' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' Dw 3Uw' Bw2 U2 3Bw' 3Fw U2 Lw R Bw D2 F2 Uw2 R' 3Dw' R' Uw F' B' Lw2 B2 Uw' F Dw Uw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR3- DL1+ UL3+ U3+ R0+ D1- L5+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R5+ D3- L1- ALL6+ UR DR UL
*2. *UR3+ DR6+ DL6+ UL3- U3- R0+ D5- L4- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R1- D5- L3+ ALL4+ DL
*3. *UR2- DR3- DL1- UL3- U0+ R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R3+ D3- L2+ ALL5+ UR DL
*4. *UR2+ DR6+ DL1+ UL1- U2- R5- D3- L6+ ALL5- y2 U2- R6+ D4- L3+ ALL2+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR6+ DR2+ DL2- UL3+ U5+ R3- D1+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL0+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L' R L' U' B U R U' R' U l r'
*2. *U' L' U' L' R U' L' U B L R' u' l' r b
*3. *U L B' R' L U R' L B' L U u' l b'
*4. *L U B' U' B' U' L B R' L' U' l' r'
*5. *R' L R' B' L R' L' R B' R' L u' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,-4) / (2,0)
*2. *(-5,0) / (6,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-1) / (-4,0) / (2,-2) / (0,-3)
*3. *(0,2) / (0,3) / (4,1) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,0)
*4. *(0,-1) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (1,-5) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,0) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,-4) /
*5. *(-5,0) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (6,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (1,-4) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (1,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L B U' R U' B' U R' B
*2. *U L R L' R' B R' B' U B U
*3. *U R B R' B' U' B R L R' L
*4. *U B R U' R' L U' R' B L U
*5. *R B R L' U' R L B L R L

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2' flip U BR2' R' BL' U' BL L' U2 flip R2 F2' BR2' BL' U2 L BL2' BR2' U2' R2' F2' U2 F' U2' R2 U2 R' U2 R F2'
*2. *R U2' BR2' U' F' L2' U2' flip L F' BL' BR2' BL' BR U2 BL2' R U2' F R' F U2' R2' F R' F2 R2' U'
*3. *R' F' U BL2 L BL2' U flip U2 F2 L' U2 BL U2' BL2' U2 R F2 R' F R U2' R' U' R2 U' F2 R'
*4. *R L2 F' BR2' BL2' L' BL' U flip U2 R2 L2' BL U2' F2 BL2' L BR2 U R2' F R2 F2 U' F2' U2' F2' R' F2 R U
*5. *flip BL2' U2' L2 U2' BR2' BL BR2' flip L BR2' BL2 L2 F BL L2 R F U2' F2' R U F U2 F2' U2' R2 U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' F U' R U R' U' F R U
*3. *U2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 B' R U' F D U2 L' B' D' B' F R'
*4. *L D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B' L' B' U D' F' L' B Fw2 R' B2 Uw2 U' D' L' D Fw2 U2 B2 U' Fw' U' L Uw2 Fw D2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Rw B L Uw2
*5. *Fw' Bw' Uw F2 Fw Dw2 L Bw Fw2 Uw Lw2 Uw2 Lw' L Dw' Lw2 U2 Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw2 L' Bw R D' L' R' F2 R' U Rw D' F B' Fw' Rw2 B2 R' Dw2 L2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 L' F' Lw' B2 U2 Fw U' Uw' L' U2 Rw Bw Fw L R' D' L2
*OH. *R D2 U2 F2 D2 L R B2 R B2 D2 F' D B' U2 R' F D R F'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR4+ DL0+ UL0+ U5- R2+ D1+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1- D5- L4- ALL5+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' U B R' U L U R B U' B u' l r b'
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,-1) / (2,-3) / (-1,-4)
*Skewb. *B R B' R L' U' B U B L B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' B R' b l b f l' r L' F' L B F' L' B R'
*2. *B r b f l' r' b l r R F L' B' L R' B R' F
*3. *b l' r' b' l' f' R' B' L' R' F' R B' R'
*4. *B' L' r f' l b' B' r b F' R B' F' R' B' F R' F L
*5. *R b B' r' b f' r F' L B R' F' L' R' B F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' U L R' Uw Rw' R' Lw' U Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw Uw Rw Uw Bw Uw' u' l' r'
*2. *Lw' Rw' U Bw L' R B Lw R' Lw' Uw Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' Uw u l r' b'
*3. *U L Uw Lw' Uw' U R B Uw' L Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw Uw' Lw Rw' Uw u' r' b
*4. *Rw' U Rw' Lw' R' Bw' U L' Rw L' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Lw Uw Rw u r' b
*5. *Lw' L' Uw Bw' U L' Uw L' R Uw' Rw' Lw Uw' Bw' Rw Lw' Uw' Bw r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 L2 D R U L U2 R D R D2 R U3 L D2 L2 U R3 D L3 U R3 D L D L U2 R D2 L U L U R2 U L2 D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D2 L U2 R D2 R D L2 U R2 U2 L D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D2 L D R3 U L2 D R2 U L3 U R D2 L U2 R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D2 R U L D2 R U R U L U L D2 R3 U L2 D R U2 R D2 L D L2 U2 R D L U R U R2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R2 U L U R D L U L D R D L U L D R3 U2 L2 U R D L2 U R3 D L D L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R D R D L D R U L2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U L U R D L D R D L U R U R D2 L U R2 D L U2 R D L U2 R D L U L D L D R2 D L U R U L2 U R D3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' R2 F' D' R2 L2 F' U R' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F2 B2 D' R' U R' D L B R' L2 U' F2 R2 U D2 R2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L D L' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 F R2 U2 R2 U' R' B2 D2 R U' F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' U' B' R2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R2 D2 R' F L2 F' D B2 R D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D U L' D R' F U2 L R D F U2 B' U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B L' F' B D' B2 L2 B R U' F2 U D B2 D' B2 L2 F' U
*2. *B2 U' F' D2 L' U2 L' F2 L' U2 L2 F D' F2 U' F' U F D
*3. *R F' U' F U' F2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 R U B2
*4. *F' U F2 U L B2 F2 U2 L2 R F2 U2 F' L2 B2 L' U' R' U
*5. *B' D F U2 B L2 F U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UL LB UB UR LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UL UF UB LB UL LB RB UB UL UF UL UF LF UF UR UB RB UB RB UB DL LB UB UR RF DF LF UF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LB+2 RF+2 UF RF-2 DL LB-2 UL+ DF+ LF+2 UL- DF- DB+ RB DB-2
*2. * UF UR UL UF UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UB LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL UF RF UR UF RB UR UF UL UB UR RB UB RB LF UF UR UL LB UB UR LF UF DR RB UB UL DB DL LB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UL+2 LB UL-2 UR+2 DB UB UR UB+2 RF+2
*3. * UR UF UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF LB UB UR UL LB UL RF UF UR UB UL UB UL UF RB UR RB LF UF UL LF UF UL UF UR UB UL UF UL DL LB LF DB DL LB DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UF+2 UR UF+ UL+2 UF+2 DB+2 LB+2
*4. * UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UB RF UR UF RF UR UF UL LB UL UF UR UF UB UL UB RB UB UR RB LF UF UL UF UR UL UF UL LF UF UL UB LB RB DB DL DR RB DR DB RB DF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- DL+ DF DL+2 DB+2 LB UL LB+ DB+ DF RF+2
*5. * UL UF UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UL LB UL UF UB UR UF LB UB UL RF UF UL RB UR UF UL UB LF UL UB UR LF UF UL LB DB RB DB RB DL LB DR DB DF DR DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ DR UF+ UL LB RF UF+2 LF- DR- DF LF+2 DR+2 DB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' B L BL L' BL' B' U' L U L B L BL L' BL' B' U R' F U R' L' U' F U' F L F' U' BL' BR' B' D BR' R L' U'
*2. *L' U' L' U' F U R U' R' F' L R U R F R F L F U F' L' R U L' U' L' R' F' R' L' R U' BR BL' D BR D B BL'
*3. *L BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' L' R' L' F' L F R U R L U' L F' U F L U' R U L D BR BL B' L U R
*4. *F U R U' R' F' L' U' L' U L BL' B' U' B U BL U' L F' L' F R' U' R' L R F' R' BL' L B U BL' U
*5. *U L U' B L BL L' BL' B' U F' L' F U' R' F R F' L' U R U' F' U L' F L F' R' U R' F B R' U BL' F L R F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2021)

Results for week 16: Congratulations to the super cuber, ichcubegerne, and TheDubDubJr!

*2x2x2*(138)
1.  1.23 Charles Jerome
2.  1.29 Legomanz
3.  1.46 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.47 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.76 Christopher Fandrich
6.  1.81 leomannen
7.  1.83 OriginalUsername
8.  1.84 LukasDikic
9.  2.03 ExultantCarn
10.  2.04 MichaelNielsen
11.  2.11 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
12.  2.14 Rubadcar
13.  2.23 Zeke Mackay
14.  2.40 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.43 the super cuber
16.  2.53 Grzegorz Chudzik
16.  2.53 JChambers13
18.  2.58 Dream Cubing
19.  2.60 Francisco Moraes
20.  2.61 Luke Garrett
21.  2.64 JoXCuber
22.  2.66 turtwig
23.  2.67 dycocubix
24.  2.83 KardTrickKid_YT
25.  2.90 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  2.91 BradenTheMagician
27.  2.92 SpiFunTastic
28.  2.94 sean_cut4
29.  2.95 tJardigradHe
30.  2.98 abhijat
31.  3.01 MartinN13
32.  3.05 ichcubegerne
33.  3.10 jason3141
34.  3.13 u Cube
34.  3.13 sigalig
36.  3.14 jacob.cubing
36.  3.14 John_NOTgood
36.  3.14 agradess2
39.  3.16 KrokosB
40.  3.17 Cale S
40.  3.17 BMcCl1
42.  3.19 mihnea3000
43.  3.20 Brendyn Dunagan
44.  3.23 DGCubes
45.  3.32 thecubemaster23
46.  3.33 Macattack1502
46.  3.33 MCuber
48.  3.34 Ty Y.
49.  3.38 BraydenTheCuber
50.  3.40 Liam Wadek
51.  3.42 midnightcuberx
52.  3.44 trangium
53.  3.47 Raymos Castillo
54.  3.48 Cyrus
55.  3.59 fun at the joy
56.  3.73 Antto Pitkänen
57.  3.82 Peter Preston
58.  3.84 Neb
59.  3.85 GTGil
60.  3.87 SilencedBumblebee
61.  3.88 Torch
62.  3.89 Jonah Jarvis
63.  3.92 dollarstorecubes
64.  4.06 CubableYT
65.  4.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
66.  4.15 tommyo11
67.  4.30 Fred Lang
68.  4.31 begiuli65
69.  4.34 FaLoL
70.  4.40 Boris McCoy
71.  4.41 Der Der
72.  4.44 Josh Costello
72.  4.44 porkyp10
74.  4.45 vilkkuti25
75.  4.51 abunickabhi
76.  4.56 Henry Lipka
76.  4.56 João Vinicius
76.  4.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
79.  4.65 Keenan Johnson
80.  4.73 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  4.77 Thecubingcuber347
82.  4.79 ARandomCuber
83.  4.81 OR cuber
84.  4.85 PingPongCuber
84.  4.85 TheCubingAddict980
86.  4.86 drpfisherman
87.  4.90 Li Xiang
88.  4.91 MattP98
89.  4.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
90.  4.97 Simon31415
91.  4.99 Y cuber
92.  5.02 Nuuk cuber
93.  5.18 mikiwow123
94.  5.19 bennettstouder
94.  5.19 theit07
96.  5.21 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
97.  5.22 Paweł
98.  5.32 Poketube6681
98.  5.32 xyzzy
98.  5.32 TrueCuberOfficial
101.  5.46 qwr
102.  5.62 anna4f
103.  5.68 White KB
104.  5.70 Pika
105.  5.84 breadears
106.  5.85 d2polld
107.  6.09 John Benwell
107.  6.09 LittleLumos
109.  6.10 AniObla
110.  6.13 Ethanawoll
111.  6.16 RyanSoh
112.  6.35 GanCubing
113.  6.37 feli.cubes
114.  6.53 Mike Hughey
115.  6.54 virginia
116.  7.40 One Wheel
117.  7.43 Florentin
117.  7.43 nevinscph
119.  7.49 Jrg
120.  7.58 Harsha Paladugu
121.  7.62 123tacocat321
122.  7.68 ITZME
123.  8.08 BerSerKer
124.  8.39 collash
125.  8.44 SentsuiJack2403
126.  8.50 Rubika-37-021204
126.  8.50 Taleag
128.  9.11 Jonascube
129.  9.33 sporteisvogel
130.  9.37 A Perm
131.  10.15 thomas.sch
132.  10.23 melexi
133.  10.25 Jacck
134.  10.41 PCCuber
135.  11.94 Mgruenwald
136.  22.96 MatsBergsten
137.  25.24 dude23
138.  DNF Lol_cat


*3x3x3*(190)
1.  6.32 Luke Garrett
2.  6.61 OriginalUsername
3.  6.85 LukasDikic


Spoiler



4.  6.87 BrianJ
5.  7.34 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.39 branson_lau
7.  7.44 Legomanz
8.  7.52 gottagitgud
9.  7.74 Christopher Fandrich
10.  7.83 riz3ndrr 
10.  7.83 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  7.86 tJardigradHe
13.  7.89 Charles Jerome
14.  7.91 jason3141
15.  8.15 Ty Y.
16.  8.20 MichaelNielsen
17.  8.31 Jonah Jarvis
18.  8.35 dycocubix
19.  8.41 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  8.61 ichcubegerne
21.  8.81 JChambers13
22.  8.89 KardTrickKid_YT
23.  8.90 sean_cut4
24.  8.92 Zeke Mackay
25.  9.10 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
26.  9.25 Rubadcar
27.  9.29 the super cuber
28.  9.35 Dream Cubing
29.  9.44 BraydenTheCuber
30.  9.52 TheDubDubJr
31.  9.53 ExultantCarn
32.  9.56 fun at the joy
32.  9.56 cuberkid10
34.  9.65 MatthewEllis
35.  9.73 Heewon Seo
36.  9.75 Nutybaconator
37.  9.76 BradenTheMagician
38.  9.77 KrokosB
39.  10.06 Marcus Siu
40.  10.07 vishwasankarcubing
41.  10.28 mihnea3000
42.  10.33 Isaac Latta
43.  10.35 mrsniffles01
44.  10.37 Logan2017DAYR01
45.  10.40 turtwig
46.  10.41 Cale S
47.  10.46 agradess2
48.  10.47 dollarstorecubes
49.  10.53 Torch
50.  10.54 FaLoL
51.  10.59 BMcCl1
52.  10.70 tommyo11
53.  10.71 abhijat
53.  10.71 MCuber
55.  10.73 Keenan Johnson
56.  10.75 MartinN13
57.  10.96 DGCubes
58.  10.98 2017LAMB06
59.  10.99 miguelrogenmoser
60.  11.02 JoXCuber
61.  11.07 scrubizilla
62.  11.18 u Cube
63.  11.19 Neb
64.  11.24 Liam Wadek
65.  11.25 sigalig
66.  11.38 Raymos Castillo
67.  11.46 trangium
68.  11.50 John_NOTgood
68.  11.50 MattP98
70.  11.54 GTGil
71.  11.57 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  11.59 20luky3
73.  11.66 ican97
74.  11.70 Fred Lang
75.  11.73 ale_caballero_1212
76.  11.74 Boris McCoy
77.  11.77 SilencedBumblebee
78.  11.81 lumes2121
79.  11.89 midnightcuberx
80.  11.91 xtreme cuber2007
81.  11.96 AbObla
82.  12.31 begiuli65
83.  12.36 ARandomCuber
84.  12.48 João Vinicius
85.  12.53 bennettstouder
86.  12.55 Henry Lipka
86.  12.55 MasterIcePanda
88.  12.67 thecubemaster23
89.  12.72 Scrambled
90.  12.90 SpiFunTastic
91.  12.94 xyzzy
92.  12.98 Peter Preston
93.  13.03 d2polld
94.  13.06 mikiwow123
95.  13.14 Harsha Paladugu
96.  13.17 RedstoneTim
97.  13.24 jacob.cubing
98.  13.29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
99.  13.30 Antto Pitkänen
100.  13.31 SirVivor
101.  13.33 Josh Costello
102.  13.38 leomannen
103.  13.65 CubableYT
104.  13.74 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
105.  13.77 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
106.  13.99 theit07
107.  14.05 abunickabhi
108.  14.24 Kacper Jędrzejuk
109.  14.27 revaldoah
110.  14.34 Lvl9001Wizard
111.  14.63 ITZME
112.  14.65 PingPongCuber
112.  14.65 Ali161102
114.  14.78 breadears
115.  14.90 rubik2005
115.  14.90 Ghost Cuber 
117.  14.91 chancet4488
118.  14.93 pizzacrust
119.  14.94 drpfisherman
120.  15.02 porkyp10
121.  15.34 dnguyen2204
122.  15.55 Macattack1502
122.  15.55 PCCuber
124.  15.61 nevinscph
125.  15.77 vilkkuti25
126.  15.78 2019ECKE02
127.  15.88 DNF_Cuber
128.  15.97 edd_dib
129.  16.23 Florentin
130.  16.37 Paweł
131.  16.39 John Benwell
131.  16.39 TheCubingAddict980
133.  16.82 LittleLumos
134.  17.07 OR cuber
135.  17.27 Petri Krzywacki
136.  17.31 123tacocat321
137.  17.51 thatkid
138.  17.71 A Perm
139.  17.74 anna4f
140.  18.07 MarkA64
141.  18.10 Der Der
142.  18.86 virginia
143.  18.87 seungju choi
144.  18.96 White KB
145.  19.15 RyanSoh
146.  19.41 Ethanawoll
147.  19.55 Poketube6681
148.  19.56 Shivanshu
149.  20.11 Thecubingcuber347
150.  20.13 feli.cubes
151.  20.19 Simon31415
152.  20.20 GC1998
153.  20.40 Pika
154.  20.46 Li Xiang
155.  20.47 Cyrus
156.  20.54 CreationUniverse
157.  20.63 BerSerKer
158.  21.01 Jrg
159.  21.10 SentsuiJack2403
160.  21.81 TrueCuberOfficial
161.  22.01 eHop
162.  22.23 One Wheel
163.  22.50 filmip
164.  23.20 GanCubing
165.  24.20 collash
166.  24.29 Jonascube
167.  24.44 melexi
168.  24.47 MuaazCubes
169.  24.48 Cubing Forever
170.  24.57 GHOSTGANCUBER
171.  25.01 freshcuber.de
172.  26.16 sporteisvogel
173.  27.57 Rubika-37-021204
174.  29.12 RyuKagamine
175.  29.43 qwr
176.  29.85 zakikaz
177.  30.18 Jacck
178.  31.58 Alex Fields
179.  33.20 Taleag
180.  34.06 Iza_the_cuber
181.  38.21 Y cuber
182.  39.80 GT8590
183.  41.09 Mxcr0
184.  44.41 MatsBergsten
185.  44.83 Mgruenwald
186.  45.18 Bryan4305
187.  48.72 ByVivkur
188.  53.73 Diegocube
189.  54.38 PalmTree23
190.  55.77 Lol_cat


*4x4x4*(99)
1.  29.46 Khairur Rachim
2.  29.55 tJardigradHe
3.  30.90 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  32.32 OriginalUsername
5.  32.97 Dream Cubing
6.  34.01 Jonah Jarvis
7.  34.09 JChambers13
8.  34.18 Charles Jerome
9.  34.86 BrianJ
10.  35.32 JoXCuber
11.  35.91 ichcubegerne
12.  36.75 Luke Garrett
13.  36.77 abhijat
14.  37.07 FaLoL
15.  37.99 dollarstorecubes
16.  38.21 fun at the joy
17.  38.37 BradenTheMagician
18.  38.43 Marcus Siu
19.  38.58 DGCubes
20.  39.94 20luky3
21.  40.13 Torch
22.  40.26 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  40.29 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
24.  40.35 sean_cut4
25.  40.44 jason3141
26.  40.53 Zeke Mackay
27.  40.64 MCuber
28.  40.96 the super cuber
29.  41.31 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  41.54 KardTrickKid_YT
31.  41.77 leomannen
32.  41.82 SilencedBumblebee
33.  42.22 Raymos Castillo
34.  42.69 sigalig
35.  43.12 Nutybaconator
36.  43.69 Neb
37.  44.17 TheDubDubJr
38.  44.74 MartinN13
39.  44.76 agradess2
40.  45.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
41.  45.31 BraydenTheCuber
42.  45.60 BMcCl1
43.  45.75 mikiwow123
44.  46.22 jacob.cubing
45.  46.63 Keenan Johnson
46.  46.80 abunickabhi
47.  47.41 João Vinicius
48.  47.71 MattP98
49.  47.73 Boris McCoy
50.  48.11 Henry Lipka
51.  48.79 tommyo11
52.  49.71 John_NOTgood
53.  49.94 xyzzy
54.  50.24 begiuli65
55.  51.27 Antto Pitkänen
56.  51.73 drpfisherman
57.  52.34 nevinscph
58.  52.57 Liam Wadek
59.  52.58 LittleLumos
60.  52.92 ARandomCuber
61.  53.71 breadears
62.  53.81 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  54.57 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
64.  54.88 John Benwell
65.  55.28 thatkid
66.  56.00 porkyp10
67.  56.63 PingPongCuber
68.  57.51 theit07
69.  57.64 midnightcuberx
70.  59.93 thecubemaster23
71.  1:00.25 d2polld
72.  1:00.93 Peter Preston
73.  1:01.70 bennettstouder
74.  1:02.61 SirVivor
75.  1:02.71 DNF_Cuber
76.  1:04.28 OR cuber
77.  1:04.49 CubableYT
78.  1:07.47 Li Xiang
79.  1:07.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
80.  1:09.22 Paweł
81.  1:11.36 Ethanawoll
82.  1:12.14 TheCubingAddict980
83.  1:13.26 GC1998
84.  1:13.80 One Wheel
85.  1:14.74 Macattack1502
86.  1:14.96 chancet4488
87.  1:16.33 melexi
88.  1:19.34 Jrg
89.  1:22.11 PCCuber
90.  1:34.50 Rubika-37-021204
91.  1:35.50 sporteisvogel
92.  1:41.31 Simon31415
93.  1:49.66 virginia
94.  1:50.02 Jacck
95.  1:58.52 thomas.sch
96.  2:13.40 MatsBergsten
97.  2:25.49 collash
98.  2:41.76 TrueCuberOfficial
99.  DNF freshcuber.de


*5x5x5*(66)
1.  57.38 Dream Cubing
2.  58.12 OriginalUsername
3.  1:00.85 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:02.45 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:03.34 JoXCuber
6.  1:05.44 JChambers13
7.  1:05.96 ichcubegerne
8.  1:07.45 FaLoL
9.  1:08.85 the super cuber
10.  1:09.81 mrsniffles01
11.  1:12.62 jason3141
12.  1:12.82 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:12.99 Jonah Jarvis
14.  1:14.73 DGCubes
15.  1:15.14 Torch
16.  1:15.32 Luke Garrett
17.  1:15.33 agradess2
18.  1:16.40 KrokosB
19.  1:16.62 sigalig
20.  1:17.72 João Vinicius
21.  1:19.20 Raymos Castillo
22.  1:19.68 MartinN13
23.  1:21.55 xyzzy
24.  1:22.11 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
25.  1:22.25 abunickabhi
26.  1:23.49 jacob.cubing
27.  1:24.92 turtwig
28.  1:25.17 Henry Lipka
29.  1:25.59 drpfisherman
30.  1:26.33 dollarstorecubes
31.  1:28.32 nevinscph
32.  1:29.37 sean_cut4
33.  1:29.56 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
34.  1:31.98 Liam Wadek
35.  1:33.14 Neb
36.  1:34.63 BMcCl1
37.  1:34.81 mikiwow123
38.  1:35.67 ARandomCuber
39.  1:39.63 tommyo11
40.  1:43.50 MattP98
41.  1:45.58 Grzegorz Chudzik
42.  1:46.42 PingPongCuber
43.  1:46.61 Peter Preston
44.  1:46.89 melexi
45.  1:51.13 Macattack1502
46.  1:52.09 TheCubingAddict980
47.  1:53.30 John Benwell
48.  1:54.93 LittleLumos
49.  1:58.24 breadears
50.  2:01.42 Ethanawoll
51.  2:07.77 theit07
52.  2:11.57 Paweł
53.  2:21.69 One Wheel
54.  2:23.95 Jrg
55.  2:27.21 Rubika-37-021204
56.  2:28.98 filmip
57.  2:34.01 OR cuber
58.  2:35.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
59.  2:47.04 Jacck
60.  2:56.50 thomas.sch
61.  3:02.90 sporteisvogel
62.  3:04.31 midnightcuberx
63.  3:16.24 freshcuber.de
64.  4:02.36 MatsBergsten
65.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
65.  DNF PCCuber


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:40.85 Dream Cubing
2.  2:00.17 ichcubegerne
3.  2:01.90 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  2:02.57 FaLoL
5.  2:10.47 Keroma12
6.  2:11.20 jason3141
7.  2:11.78 the super cuber
8.  2:12.54 TheDubDubJr
9.  2:21.67 nevinscph
10.  2:22.30 jacob.cubing
11.  2:25.15 agradess2
12.  2:26.05 sigalig
13.  2:29.32 xyzzy
14.  2:30.70 Raymos Castillo
15.  2:30.94 Torch
16.  2:35.38 Liam Wadek
17.  2:36.04 drpfisherman
18.  2:37.11 João Vinicius
19.  2:38.73 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
20.  2:40.55 Neb
21.  2:49.17 DGCubes
22.  2:53.20 melexi
23.  2:55.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  2:55.97 abunickabhi
25.  2:58.58 MattP98
26.  3:00.78 sean_cut4
27.  3:36.94 Ethanawoll
28.  3:41.16 One Wheel
29.  3:49.59 PingPongCuber
30.  3:58.37 Paweł
31.  4:38.52 Jrg
32.  4:44.24 Rubika-37-021204
33.  5:09.52 sporteisvogel
34.  5:12.75 thomas.sch
35.  DNF MartinN13
35.  DNF turtwig
35.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:12.64 Dream Cubing
2.  2:54.80 ichcubegerne
3.  3:00.25 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:05.23 jason3141
5.  3:08.00 JoXCuber
6.  3:09.26 the super cuber
7.  3:14.49 TheDubDubJr
8.  3:24.39 Keroma12
9.  3:24.82 agradess2
10.  3:36.32 nevinscph
11.  3:41.48 jacob.cubing
12.  3:47.98 sigalig
13.  3:58.44 João Vinicius
14.  3:58.54 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  4:02.97 MCuber
16.  4:07.31 DGCubes
17.  4:08.22 Raymos Castillo
18.  4:16.81 melexi
19.  4:42.44 Liam Wadek
20.  5:02.08 abunickabhi
21.  5:15.41 Ethanawoll
22.  5:53.45 PingPongCuber
23.  6:14.54 One Wheel
24.  6:28.77 Paweł
25.  6:30.93 Jrg
26.  7:25.69 Rubika-37-021204
27.  7:42.99 sporteisvogel
28.  8:05.87 thomas.sch
29.  10:12.96 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF Vincentiu Tarsoaga


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(46)
1.  4.40 Charles Jerome
2.  4.85 dycocubix
3.  5.02 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  5.55 SilencedBumblebee
5.  6.51 JoXCuber
6.  6.77 TrueCuberOfficial
7.  6.88 turtwig
8.  7.62 MichaelNielsen
9.  9.47 the super cuber
10.  9.57 u Cube
11.  10.81 TheDubDubJr
12.  11.42 sigalig
13.  11.43 BradenTheMagician
14.  11.44 abunickabhi
15.  13.35 Dream Cubing
16.  14.94 sean_cut4
17.  15.71 ichcubegerne
18.  16.35 Khairur Rachim
19.  16.82 fun at the joy
20.  16.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  19.92 Li Xiang
22.  20.34 Macattack1502
23.  21.86 BraydenTheCuber
24.  22.46 agradess2
25.  24.06 nevinscph
26.  25.20 2019ECKE02
27.  26.51 MattP98
28.  27.58 MatsBergsten
29.  27.91 tommyo11
30.  30.57 midnightcuberx
31.  31.40 LittleLumos
32.  39.08 Raymos Castillo
33.  40.12 PCCuber
34.  40.97 PingPongCuber
35.  44.17 drpfisherman
36.  48.54 White KB
37.  49.19 DGCubes
38.  49.87 Liam Wadek
39.  56.33 Jacck
40.  1:11.36 Ethanawoll
41.  1:16.88 RyanSoh
42.  1:17.83 thomas.sch
43.  1:18.70 Thecubingcuber347
44.  1:46.90 Pika
45.  DNF Y cuber
45.  DNF Paweł


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  18.63 ByVivkur
2.  20.04 sigalig
3.  23.64 GHOSTGANCUBER


Spoiler



4.  24.78 tommyo11
5.  26.67 Cyrus
6.  27.97 the super cuber
7.  34.63 ican97
8.  36.42 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  38.44 abunickabhi
10.  39.86 seungju choi
11.  41.19 2019ECKE02
12.  52.82 fun at the joy
13.  55.43 willian_pessoa
14.  1:09.57 nevinscph
15.  1:17.25 Paweł
16.  1:28.85 MatsBergsten
17.  1:31.43 Macattack1502
18.  1:32.65 revaldoah
19.  1:39.38 Khairur Rachim
20.  1:49.81 Dream Cubing
21.  1:51.21 DGCubes
22.  1:58.91 PingPongCuber
23.  2:10.77 filmip
24.  2:12.55 TheDubDubJr
25.  2:29.65 midnightcuberx
26.  2:32.30 Der Der
27.  2:43.24 LittleLumos
28.  3:04.50 agradess2
29.  3:05.29 RyuKagamine
30.  3:07.82 Ethanawoll
31.  3:18.40 Liam Wadek
32.  3:33.00 Jacck
33.  4:49.85 anna4f
34.  DNF Keroma12
34.  DNF PCCuber
34.  DNF MattP98
34.  DNF Raymos Castillo


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  1:46.13 sigalig
2.  2:55.66 abunickabhi
3.  3:03.85 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:06.69 Keroma12
5.  4:41.21 nevinscph
6.  5:30.61 LittleLumos
7.  5:51.70 MatsBergsten
8.  8:47.43 Jacck
9.  10:33.11 PingPongCuber
10.  16:48.64 Raymos Castillo
11.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
11.  DNF 2019ECKE02
11.  DNF Dream Cubing
11.  DNF Dylan Swarts
11.  DNF Ethanawoll
11.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:34.17 sigalig
2.  6:31.36 the super cuber
3.  9:57.15 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  12:20.95 LittleLumos
5.  13:16.92 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  DNF MattP98
6.  DNF Jacck
6.  DNF Li Xiang
6.  DNF abunickabhi
6.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(6)
1.  19:47.46 nevinscph
2.  37:44.66 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF the super cuber
3.  DNF abunickabhi
3.  DNF LittleLumos
3.  DNF MattP98

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  58:30.33 Jacck
2.  DNF nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(16)
1.  24/31 54:44 Keroma12
2.  14/17 57:35 Ali161102
3.  15/20 58:49 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  10/12 39:45 willian_pessoa
5.  4/4 9:41 nevinscph
6.  4/5 7:41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  5/7 52:47 SilencedBumblebee
8.  2/2 1:39 the super cuber
9.  2/2 6:17 revaldoah
10.  3/4 17:18 Jacck
11.  3/4 35:23 midnightcuberx
12.  2/3 60:00 Macattack1502
13.  0/2 14:31 PCCuber
13.  1/4 17:43 PingPongCuber
13.  1/2 1:43 abunickabhi
13.  1/2 11:23 Ethanawoll


*3x3x3 one-handed*(101)
1.  10.88 branson_lau
2.  11.30 OriginalUsername
3.  11.50 riz3ndrr 


Spoiler



4.  11.66 Khairur Rachim
5.  11.72 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
6.  11.74 tJardigradHe
7.  12.29 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
8.  12.79 Charles Jerome
9.  13.43 BrianJ
10.  14.62 Legomanz
11.  15.35 the super cuber
12.  15.46 Dream Cubing
13.  15.81 mihnea3000
14.  16.58 leomannen
15.  16.88 jason3141
16.  17.10 abunickabhi
17.  17.18 cuberkid10
18.  17.37 midnightcuberx
19.  17.47 ichcubegerne
20.  17.84 MCuber
21.  17.85 sean_cut4
22.  17.94 MartinN13
23.  18.08 Cyrus
24.  18.55 Harsha Paladugu
25.  18.80 agradess2
26.  18.87 RedstoneTim
27.  19.03 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  19.16 SilencedBumblebee
29.  19.37 Torch
30.  19.48 JoXCuber
31.  19.75 turtwig
32.  19.80 BradenTheMagician
33.  19.89 dollarstorecubes
34.  20.03 ARandomCuber
35.  20.52 FaLoL
36.  20.56 MichaelNielsen
37.  20.78 Zeke Mackay
38.  20.87 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  21.08 Macattack1502
40.  21.25 Liam Wadek
41.  21.33 Nutybaconator
41.  21.33 DGCubes
43.  21.38 TheDubDubJr
44.  21.57 ican97
45.  21.60 AbObla
46.  22.30 João Vinicius
47.  23.35 Isaac Latta
48.  23.41 d2polld
49.  23.51 xyzzy
50.  23.54 edd_dib
51.  23.76 mikiwow123
52.  24.10 abhijat
53.  24.40 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  24.70 GHOSTGANCUBER
55.  24.94 sigalig
56.  24.99 KrokosB
57.  25.12 revaldoah
58.  25.44 begiuli65
59.  25.75 Boris McCoy
60.  25.88 Neb
60.  25.88 thecubemaster23
62.  26.05 drpfisherman
63.  26.45 MattP98
64.  28.21 John_NOTgood
65.  28.40 breadears
66.  28.88 trangium
67.  28.99 Raymos Castillo
68.  29.85 2019ECKE02
69.  30.31 Peter Preston
70.  30.33 BMcCl1
71.  30.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
72.  30.79 Paweł
73.  30.81 nevinscph
74.  31.27 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
75.  31.28 LittleLumos
76.  31.71 TheCubingAddict980
77.  31.72 tommyo11
78.  31.86 PingPongCuber
79.  31.92 Henry Lipka
80.  33.97 Florentin
81.  34.26 SirVivor
82.  34.52 OR cuber
83.  34.68 RyanSoh
84.  35.19 CubableYT
85.  36.37 PCCuber
86.  37.19 Ethanawoll
87.  38.65 vilkkuti25
88.  38.98 White KB
89.  39.81 xtreme cuber2007
90.  44.24 freshcuber.de
91.  44.85 chancet4488
92.  45.12 Simon31415
93.  50.28 sporteisvogel
94.  51.41 Jonascube
95.  52.26 Pika
96.  52.75 Jacck
97.  56.73 Cubing Forever
98.  1:08.39 feli.cubes
99.  1:10.64 thomas.sch
100.  1:12.46 Rubika-37-021204
101.  1:50.19 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  32.76 OriginalUsername
2.  41.00 GHOSTGANCUBER
3.  42.73 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:49.09 Li Xiang
5.  1:53.19 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  DNF Macattack1502


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  36.12 ichcubegerne
2.  44.84 TheDubDubJr
3.  54.50 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:05.28 theit07
5.  1:13.33 drpfisherman
6.  1:31.08 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  1:41.20 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:49.05 PingPongCuber
9.  1:52.50 Ethanawoll
10.  1:56.96 Jacck
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF Y cuber
11.  DNF abunickabhi


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  23.33 (21, 24, 25) Jack314
2.  43.67 (36, 51, 44) Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  52.33 (54, 51, 52) abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (56, DNS, DNS) Ethanawoll
4.  DNF (59, DNS, DNS) PCCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(54)
1.  46.31 Khairur Rachim
2.  48.61 Heewon Seo
3.  48.84 Jonah Jarvis


Spoiler



4.  48.86 Dream Cubing
5.  51.53 jason3141
6.  52.09 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  52.14 fun at the joy
8.  53.02 dollarstorecubes
9.  55.17 the super cuber
10.  55.91 DGCubes
11.  57.41 ichcubegerne
12.  57.48 TheDubDubJr
13.  58.38 JoXCuber
14.  58.58 sean_cut4
15.  59.33 Torch
16.  1:00.25 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:00.58 abhijat
18.  1:02.76 abunickabhi
19.  1:04.84 tommyo11
20.  1:06.03 João Vinicius
21.  1:08.34 nevinscph
22.  1:09.33 BMcCl1
23.  1:09.78 leomannen
24.  1:09.94 ARandomCuber
25.  1:10.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  1:12.37 agradess2
27.  1:12.41 midnightcuberx
28.  1:14.02 MartinN13
29.  1:14.10 Antto Pitkänen
30.  1:14.34 drpfisherman
31.  1:16.37 theit07
32.  1:17.30 mikiwow123
33.  1:18.36 jacob.cubing
34.  1:20.20 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  1:22.13 OR cuber
36.  1:23.00 vilkkuti25
37.  1:23.65 breadears
38.  1:26.09 Kit Clement
39.  1:30.29 Peter Preston
40.  1:31.52 TheCubingAddict980
41.  1:34.21 Macattack1502
42.  1:35.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:42.53 Ethanawoll
44.  1:49.85 Paweł
45.  1:51.58 Jrg
46.  2:01.26 PCCuber
47.  2:04.03 melexi
48.  2:09.48 PingPongCuber
49.  2:19.14 Simon31415
50.  2:46.93 Jacck
51.  2:48.77 thomas.sch
52.  2:51.24 Jonascube
53.  2:57.35 MatsBergsten
54.  4:15.27 Y cuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:50.91 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.48 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:57.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:09.24 DGCubes
5.  2:12.27 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:15.22 JoXCuber
7.  2:16.85 dollarstorecubes
8.  2:17.51 agradess2
9.  2:19.29 the super cuber
10.  2:20.07 Raymos Castillo
11.  2:26.27 nevinscph
12.  2:29.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  2:30.43 sean_cut4
14.  2:32.99 abunickabhi
15.  2:34.14 João Vinicius
16.  2:37.76 drpfisherman
17.  2:39.67 BMcCl1
18.  2:52.13 jacob.cubing
19.  2:54.48 PingPongCuber
20.  2:54.84 tommyo11
21.  3:06.84 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  3:10.02 Macattack1502
23.  3:12.99 theit07
24.  3:25.77 Peter Preston
25.  3:28.19 breadears
26.  3:32.87 TheCubingAddict980
27.  3:45.52 melexi
28.  3:46.20 OR cuber
29.  3:50.30 Ethanawoll
30.  3:57.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  4:04.01 midnightcuberx
32.  4:04.94 Jrg
33.  4:26.34 One Wheel
34.  6:01.28 thomas.sch
35.  6:39.45 MatsBergsten
36.  DNF Paweł


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  3:43.24 Dream Cubing
2.  3:55.30 ichcubegerne
3.  4:27.22 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:27.72 JoXCuber
5.  4:53.05 Raymos Castillo
6.  4:59.64 João Vinicius
7.  5:00.34 nevinscph
8.  5:01.25 jacob.cubing
9.  5:08.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  5:44.97 DGCubes
11.  5:57.00 abunickabhi
12.  6:29.95 Peter Preston
13.  6:36.57 melexi
14.  7:02.05 Ethanawoll
15.  7:44.41 One Wheel
16.  7:48.97 PingPongCuber
17.  8:51.55 Paweł
18.  9:44.80 Jrg
19.  10:02.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  10:58.62 thomas.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  5:58.15 Dream Cubing
2.  6:49.98 ichcubegerne
3.  7:38.70 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  7:44.92 jason3141
5.  7:49.05 TheDubDubJr
6.  8:33.49 João Vinicius
7.  8:40.40 DGCubes
8.  8:41.94 jacob.cubing
9.  8:43.01 nevinscph
10.  8:56.34 Raymos Castillo
11.  9:16.75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  9:40.45 sean_cut4
13.  10:57.02 melexi
14.  11:08.72 abunickabhi
15.  13:35.61 Ethanawoll
16.  14:23.16 Paweł
17.  16:33.49 Jrg
18.  17:48.75 Rubika-37-021204
19.  19:04.45 thomas.sch
20.  DNF PingPongCuber


*Clock*(55)
1.  4.53 JChambers13
2.  5.33 ARandomCuber
2.  5.33 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  5.49 TipsterTrickster 
5.  5.76 MartinN13
6.  6.56 Liam Wadek
7.  6.58 Charles Jerome
8.  6.63 vishwasankarcubing
9.  6.65 dollarstorecubes
10.  6.66 Oli_H
10.  6.66 50ph14
12.  6.83 MattP98
13.  7.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
14.  7.61 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
15.  7.62 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  7.68 drpfisherman
17.  7.74 TheDubDubJr
18.  7.80 Li Xiang
19.  8.37 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  8.69 MCuber
21.  8.79 Cale S
22.  8.84 JoXCuber
23.  8.91 dycocubix
24.  9.01 OriginalUsername
25.  9.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  9.80 fun at the joy
27.  10.02 sean_cut4
28.  10.08 Torch
29.  10.27 Raymos Castillo
30.  10.46 sigalig
31.  11.05 ichcubegerne
32.  11.79 DGCubes
33.  12.31 Ethanawoll
34.  12.51 the super cuber
35.  13.45 RyuKagamine
36.  13.65 feli.cubes
37.  14.10 SilencedBumblebee
38.  14.37 jacob.cubing
39.  14.49 PingPongCuber
40.  14.75 Antto Pitkänen
41.  15.17 tommyo11
42.  15.56 Peter Preston
43.  15.58 Zeke Mackay
44.  15.81 Neb
45.  16.35 mikiwow123
46.  17.01 Paweł
47.  17.62 abunickabhi
48.  18.02 nevinscph
49.  19.44 thomas.sch
50.  19.93 Jacck
51.  24.79 sporteisvogel
52.  25.86 Simon31415
53.  39.97 Macattack1502
54.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
54.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  36.41 Heewon Seo
2.  47.81 KrokosB
3.  48.46 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  50.94 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  56.06 KardTrickKid_YT
6.  57.35 BrianJ
7.  58.08 OriginalUsername
8.  58.87 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  59.27 MCuber
10.  1:02.49 Dream Cubing
11.  1:03.98 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:04.79 agradess2
13.  1:04.88 ichcubegerne
14.  1:08.84 DGCubes
15.  1:11.10 leomannen
16.  1:11.80 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:12.34 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:15.00 the super cuber
19.  1:15.04 Boris McCoy
20.  1:17.19 turtwig
21.  1:19.05 Torch
22.  1:19.38 sean_cut4
23.  1:21.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  1:22.37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
25.  1:22.39 drpfisherman
26.  1:25.22 Neb
27.  1:25.96 Macattack1502
28.  1:26.44 TheDubDubJr
29.  1:26.73 PingPongCuber
30.  1:27.54 jacob.cubing
31.  1:30.11 midnightcuberx
32.  1:38.10 nevinscph
33.  1:39.78 MattP98
34.  1:39.93 abunickabhi
35.  1:43.09 Ethanawoll
36.  1:47.09 Peter Preston
37.  1:58.20 TrueCuberOfficial
38.  2:07.30 Paweł
39.  2:30.20 d2polld
40.  2:36.69 PCCuber
41.  2:41.99 LittleLumos
42.  3:09.41 sporteisvogel
43.  3:19.85 melexi
44.  3:30.61 Jacck
45.  3:55.37 thomas.sch
46.  4:35.60 Rubika-37-021204


*Pyraminx*(85)
1.  1.96 dycocubix
2.  2.23 jason3141
3.  2.28 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.52 Awder
5.  2.58 Harsha Paladugu
6.  2.67 50ph14
7.  2.75 DGCubes
8.  2.76 SpiFunTastic
9.  2.85 tJardigradHe
10.  2.91 Ghost Cuber 
11.  2.94 Heath Flick
12.  3.04 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  3.44 Grzegorz Chudzik
14.  3.47 TrueCuberOfficial
15.  3.52 Charles Jerome
16.  3.58 MartinN13
17.  3.88 OriginalUsername
18.  4.12 MCuber
19.  4.26 JoXCuber
20.  4.33 JChambers13
21.  4.42 SilencedBumblebee
22.  4.43 mihnea3000
23.  4.48 the super cuber
24.  4.50 BradenTheMagician
25.  4.62 Legomanz
26.  4.65 fun at the joy
27.  4.83 João Vinicius
28.  4.86 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
29.  4.91 TheDubDubJr
30.  4.92 dollarstorecubes
31.  4.94 sean_cut4
32.  4.97 begiuli65
33.  5.09 Zeke Mackay
33.  5.09 jacob.cubing
33.  5.09 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
36.  5.16 ichcubegerne
37.  5.31 Liam Wadek
37.  5.31 KrokosB
39.  5.37 Boris McCoy
40.  5.45 tommyo11
41.  5.53 Raymos Castillo
42.  5.55 Cale S
43.  5.94 Brendyn Dunagan
44.  6.05 Torch
45.  6.15 KardTrickKid_YT
46.  6.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  6.66 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
48.  6.71 Keenan Johnson
49.  6.94 Li Xiang
50.  7.01 Antto Pitkänen
51.  7.14 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  7.31 sigalig
53.  7.49 Neb
54.  7.76 MattP98
55.  7.85 Peter Preston
56.  7.97 agradess2
57.  8.18 Paweł
58.  8.76 Mike Hughey
59.  8.87 theit07
60.  8.99 Simon31415
61.  9.04 abunickabhi
62.  9.14 drpfisherman
63.  9.16 Macattack1502
64.  9.55 midnightcuberx
65.  9.66 Thecubingcuber347
66.  10.16 PingPongCuber
67.  11.74 OR cuber
68.  11.82 Ethanawoll
69.  12.11 virginia
70.  12.45 sporteisvogel
71.  13.09 Jacck
71.  13.09 SentsuiJack2403
73.  13.27 nevinscph
74.  13.85 melexi
75.  15.20 thomas.sch
76.  15.23 Jonascube
77.  16.77 Rubika-37-021204
78.  16.80 Y cuber
79.  17.67 Bryan4305
80.  20.75 Pika
81.  21.13 Future
82.  21.69 PCCuber
83.  22.68 Lol_cat
84.  33.04 qwr
85.  42.96 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(65)
1.  8.54 mrsniffles01
2.  9.45 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  9.87 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  10.17 GTGil
5.  10.43 2019ECKE02
6.  10.45 BradenTheMagician
7.  10.53 Marcus Siu
8.  10.61 Charles Jerome
9.  11.02 BrianJ
10.  11.39 Cale S
11.  11.43 KardTrickKid_YT
12.  11.81 tJardigradHe
13.  12.47 Boris McCoy
14.  12.60 fun at the joy
15.  13.57 NathanaelCubes
16.  13.79 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  13.82 OriginalUsername
18.  14.16 Luke Garrett
19.  14.19 jason3141
20.  14.74 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  14.74 MichaelNielsen
22.  14.95 the super cuber
23.  15.63 JChambers13
24.  17.10 sigalig
25.  17.54 Peter Preston
26.  18.02 MCuber
27.  18.93 Antto Pitkänen
28.  19.32 João Vinicius
29.  19.33 TheDubDubJr
30.  19.39 MattP98
31.  19.50 DGCubes
32.  20.28 Neb
33.  20.34 Torch
34.  20.42 ichcubegerne
35.  21.42 Dream Cubing
36.  22.39 Keenan Johnson
37.  24.16 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  24.29 agradess2
39.  24.80 PingPongCuber
40.  25.07 Harsha Paladugu
41.  25.70 midnightcuberx
42.  25.96 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
43.  26.28 KrokosB
44.  26.40 JoXCuber
45.  26.81 tommyo11
46.  27.61 bennettstouder
47.  30.49 Paweł
48.  30.88 Liam Wadek
49.  31.88 Raymos Castillo
50.  32.99 drpfisherman
51.  33.64 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  33.98 Macattack1502
53.  34.16 feli.cubes
54.  42.35 John_NOTgood
55.  45.63 Ethanawoll
56.  47.49 OR cuber
57.  48.46 Simon31415
58.  49.76 nevinscph
59.  51.59 Ali161102
60.  54.00 abunickabhi
61.  54.93 sporteisvogel
62.  58.86 TheCubingAddict980
63.  1:00.55 Jacck
64.  1:08.25 Thecubingcuber347
65.  2:20.43 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(77)
1.  2.52 Charles Jerome
2.  2.61 BradyCubes08
3.  3.16 Rubadcar


Spoiler



4.  3.23 Cale S
5.  3.39 Isaac Latta
6.  3.59 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.63 OriginalUsername
7.  3.63 u Cube
9.  3.74 BrianJ
10.  3.77 SilencedBumblebee
11.  4.07 Ty Y.
12.  4.24 Macattack1502
13.  4.25 Legomanz
14.  4.56 MichaelNielsen
15.  4.58 João Vinicius
16.  4.64 BradenTheMagician
17.  4.75 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
18.  4.79 JChambers13
19.  4.85 sean_cut4
20.  4.86 SirVivor
21.  5.04 MartinN13
22.  5.06 tJardigradHe
23.  5.41 Antto Pitkänen
24.  5.52 TrueCuberOfficial
25.  5.54 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  5.71 MattP98
27.  5.81 Zeke Mackay
28.  5.84 jason3141
29.  5.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
30.  5.91 Boris McCoy
31.  5.96 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
32.  5.98 Logan2017DAYR01
33.  6.00 Dream Cubing
34.  6.04 d2polld
35.  6.06 Paweł
35.  6.06 Liam Wadek
37.  6.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  6.19 KrokosB
39.  6.47 feli.cubes
40.  6.52 TheDubDubJr
41.  6.56 MCuber
42.  6.70 jacob.cubing
43.  6.72 turtwig
44.  6.88 JoXCuber
45.  6.90 theit07
46.  7.01 ichcubegerne
47.  7.27 sigalig
48.  7.45 Keenan Johnson
49.  7.47 DGCubes
49.  7.47 Raymos Castillo
51.  7.60 the super cuber
52.  7.69 Torch
53.  7.73 dollarstorecubes
54.  7.80 Li Xiang
55.  7.88 Harsha Paladugu
56.  8.13 tommyo11
57.  8.26 Peter Preston
58.  8.58 Ethanawoll
59.  8.74 abunickabhi
60.  8.80 drpfisherman
61.  8.84 Neb
62.  9.24 Thecubingcuber347
63.  9.33 midnightcuberx
64.  10.10 PingPongCuber
65.  11.14 OR cuber
66.  11.92 agradess2
67.  12.09 Simon31415
68.  12.88 nevinscph
69.  13.56 LukasDikic
70.  15.34 SentsuiJack2403
71.  15.77 melexi
72.  16.23 thomas.sch
73.  18.40 Rubika-37-021204
74.  21.66 virginia
75.  22.37 Pika
76.  24.27 Jacck
77.  26.57 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  23.31 DGCubes
2.  27.37 GenTheThief
3.  30.21 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.85 BradenTheMagician
5.  32.01 agradess2
6.  32.33 TheDubDubJr
7.  35.93 dollarstorecubes
8.  36.39 the super cuber
9.  37.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  37.70 Antto Pitkänen
11.  38.03 drpfisherman
12.  39.87 Raymos Castillo
13.  42.79 jacob.cubing
14.  44.07 abunickabhi
15.  51.19 PingPongCuber
16.  1:00.24 Ethanawoll
17.  1:01.77 Paweł
18.  1:29.28 thomas.sch
19.  2:08.91 Li Xiang


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  4:00.21 Luke Garrett
2.  4:12.96 Heewon Seo
3.  4:13.37 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:15.90 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  4:24.00 ichcubegerne
6.  4:46.57 DGCubes
7.  4:55.38 Raymos Castillo
8.  4:56.26 TheDubDubJr
9.  5:06.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  6:17.81 ARandomCuber
11.  6:33.85 PingPongCuber
12.  6:55.56 abunickabhi
13.  7:25.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  7:53.14 Paweł
15.  8:07.40 Ethanawoll


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  8.98 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.26 BMcCl1
3.  10.72 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.12 JoXCuber
5.  12.84 ichcubegerne
6.  13.13 MichaelNielsen
7.  14.93 drpfisherman
8.  15.89 jacob.cubing
9.  16.78 Harsha Paladugu
10.  17.53 Raymos Castillo
11.  18.34 PingPongCuber
12.  19.96 Paweł
13.  20.61 xyzzy
14.  21.20 TheDubDubJr
15.  25.42 abunickabhi
16.  27.65 theit07
17.  32.63 OR cuber
18.  33.18 thomas.sch
19.  33.56 Li Xiang
20.  34.94 the super cuber
21.  35.71 Rubika-37-021204
22.  48.76 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  31.06 DGCubes
2.  32.99 dollarstorecubes
3.  38.14 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  46.54 jacob.cubing
5.  48.27 Raymos Castillo
6.  51.82 abunickabhi
7.  51.97 PingPongCuber
8.  53.15 drpfisherman
9.  54.77 thomas.sch
10.  1:00.71 SilencedBumblebee
11.  1:01.34 TheDubDubJr
12.  1:03.74 the super cuber
13.  1:24.61 Jacck
14.  1:33.13 Ethanawoll
15.  2:04.30 Paweł


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  6.46 Ben Whitmore
2.  17.90 Li Xiang
3.  18.74 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  20.79 thelegendary08
5.  25.59 PingPongCuber
6.  27.99 DGCubes
7.  28.68 jacob.cubing
8.  31.15 TheDubDubJr
9.  31.96 the super cuber
10.  32.07 abunickabhi
11.  35.18 Thecubingcuber347
12.  39.47 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  55.66 DGCubes
2.  56.36 abunickabhi
3.  66.11 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  DNF Paweł


*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  16.38 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.31 ichcubegerne
3.  41.28 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  47.75 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  48.72 JoXCuber
6.  51.44 DGCubes
7.  57.09 Paweł
8.  1:02.95 the super cuber
9.  1:05.27 abunickabhi
10.  1:06.18 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:10.66 Macattack1502
12.  1:12.45 Ethanawoll
13.  1:18.49 JChambers13
14.  1:28.59 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  1:29.61 Thecubingcuber347
16.  1:32.39 TheDubDubJr
17.  1:40.00 thomas.sch
18.  1:40.77 PingPongCuber
19.  4:37.73 Li Xiang


*Curvy Copter*(5)
1.  2:22.93 DGCubes
2.  2:55.03 TheDubDubJr
3.  4:11.58 PingPongCuber


Spoiler



4.  6:18.89 thomas.sch
5.  7:02.35 Raymos Castillo


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  19.62 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.06 Charles Jerome
3.  23.32 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  25.03 vishwasankarcubing
5.  28.29 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  40.96 Kit Clement
7.  41.26 Peter Preston
8.  46.61 Raymos Castillo
9.  54.79 PingPongCuber
10.  1:00.47 drpfisherman
11.  1:35.59 TheDubDubJr
12.  3:28.73 One Wheel
13.  4:12.10 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(216)
1.  1103 the super cuber
2.  1081 ichcubegerne
3.  1034 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1005 DGCubes
5.  964 Dream Cubing
6.  941 JoXCuber
7.  885 OriginalUsername
8.  854 jason3141
9.  847 Charles Jerome
10.  842 Raymos Castillo
11.  806 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  805 sean_cut4
13.  802 Khairur Rachim
14.  788 abunickabhi
15.  778 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  760 tJardigradHe
17.  756 agradess2
18.  746 BrianJ
18.  746 sigalig
20.  739 BradenTheMagician
21.  736 dollarstorecubes
22.  704 JChambers13
23.  682 Torch
24.  670 MartinN13
25.  663 João Vinicius
26.  653 MCuber
27.  643 MichaelNielsen
28.  635 jacob.cubing
29.  616 Liam Wadek
30.  611 nevinscph
31.  609 KardTrickKid_YT
32.  603 fun at the joy
33.  591 SilencedBumblebee
34.  588 Zeke Mackay
35.  587 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  575 MattP98
37.  574 PingPongCuber
38.  569 tommyo11
39.  557 drpfisherman
40.  552 Legomanz
41.  548 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
42.  544 Macattack1502
43.  533 dycocubix
43.  533 Luke Garrett
45.  530 KrokosB
46.  527 midnightcuberx
47.  523 SlowerThanDaddyCubes
48.  520 Neb
49.  516 FaLoL
50.  509 turtwig
51.  479 Boris McCoy
52.  474 Peter Preston
53.  468 Cale S
54.  467 Jonah Jarvis
55.  465 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  463 Paweł
57.  462 leomannen
58.  459 BMcCl1
59.  437 abhijat
60.  432 Antto Pitkänen
61.  419 ARandomCuber
62.  411 mihnea3000
63.  410 Ethanawoll
64.  393 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
65.  383 Heewon Seo
66.  374 Rubadcar
67.  366 Keenan Johnson
68.  358 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  357 Harsha Paladugu
70.  353 BraydenTheCuber
70.  353 u Cube
72.  346 xyzzy
73.  341 Ty Y.
74.  340 John_NOTgood
75.  339 begiuli65
76.  337 mikiwow123
77.  335 LukasDikic
78.  322 theit07
79.  321 Christopher Fandrich
80.  304 Marcus Siu
81.  302 LittleLumos
82.  298 Henry Lipka
82.  298 SpiFunTastic
84.  295 Li Xiang
84.  295 ExultantCarn
86.  293 branson_lau
87.  292 Nutybaconator
88.  287 riz3ndrr 
89.  286 Isaac Latta
90.  285 d2polld
91.  284 2019ECKE02
92.  282 mrsniffles01
93.  281 thecubemaster23
94.  278 OR cuber
95.  272 GTGil
96.  271 TrueCuberOfficial
97.  265 cuberkid10
98.  258 breadears
99.  256 trangium
100.  250 Cyrus
101.  235 TheCubingAddict980
102.  231 Grzegorz Chudzik
103.  222 ican97
104.  219 Jacck
105.  218 vishwasankarcubing
106.  217 CubableYT
107.  211 bennettstouder
108.  210 MatsBergsten
109.  209 SirVivor
110.  206 20luky3
111.  202 melexi
112.  194 Fred Lang
113.  192 PCCuber
114.  188 Simon31415
115.  186 gottagitgud
116.  180 porkyp10
117.  178 RedstoneTim
118.  177 revaldoah
119.  176 vilkkuti25
120.  174 AbObla
120.  174 Thecubingcuber347
122.  169 thomas.sch
123.  162 Josh Costello
123.  162 John Benwell
125.  160 MatthewEllis
125.  160 feli.cubes
127.  156 Ghost Cuber 
128.  154 Jrg
129.  150 One Wheel
130.  143 Der Der
131.  140 Keroma12
132.  136 sporteisvogel
132.  136 2017LAMB06
134.  135 miguelrogenmoser
135.  133 Rubika-37-021204
135.  133 scrubizilla
137.  131 xtreme cuber2007
138.  130 Ali161102
139.  129 50ph14
140.  128 GHOSTGANCUBER
141.  122 Francisco Moraes
141.  122 White KB
141.  122 edd_dib
144.  119 ale_caballero_1212
145.  116 lumes2121
146.  115 Florentin
147.  114 virginia
148.  113 RyanSoh
149.  110 chancet4488
149.  110 Pika
151.  107 MasterIcePanda
151.  107 anna4f
153.  105 Scrambled
154.  102 ITZME
155.  96 DNF_Cuber
155.  96 thatkid
157.  90 Poketube6681
157.  90 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
159.  87 seungju choi
159.  87 Y cuber
161.  84 Awder
161.  84 Lvl9001Wizard
163.  79 rubik2005
164.  78 123tacocat321
164.  78 BradyCubes08
166.  77 SentsuiJack2403
166.  77 Heath Flick
168.  76 pizzacrust
169.  73 dnguyen2204
170.  71 TipsterTrickster 
171.  70 Jonascube
171.  70 filmip
173.  69 willian_pessoa
174.  67 A Perm
175.  63 GC1998
175.  63 qwr
177.  62 freshcuber.de
178.  60 RyuKagamine
179.  59 Petri Krzywacki
179.  59 GanCubing
181.  57 Mike Hughey
182.  55 Josh_
182.  55 BerSerKer
182.  55 NathanaelCubes
185.  54 MarkA64
186.  53 collash
187.  52 ByVivkur
188.  49 Nuuk cuber
189.  48 Oli_H
190.  46 Shivanshu
191.  38 CreationUniverse
192.  34 Cubing Forever
193.  33 eHop
194.  32 AniObla
195.  31 Kit Clement
196.  29 Taleag
197.  26 MuaazCubes
198.  20 GenTheThief
199.  18 zakikaz
200.  17 Bryan4305
201.  16 Jack314
201.  16 Alex Fields
203.  15 Mgruenwald
203.  15 Ben Whitmore
205.  14 Iza_the_cuber
206.  13 OriEy
206.  13 SpeedyOctahedron
208.  12 GT8590
208.  12 Lol_cat
208.  12 thelegendary08
211.  11 Dylan Swarts
211.  11 Mxcr0
213.  7 Future
214.  6 Diegocube
215.  5 PalmTree23
216.  4 dude23


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2021)

216 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 89!

That means our winner this week is *Isaac Latta!* Congratulations!!


----------

